# Asking about Koshino Ichito knives performance!



## Nathan Ford (May 31, 2021)

Hello, I stumbled upon this site 越乃一刀作. Their knives look nice at a decent price, I think? Said that, I've never heard about it before. Just wondering if anyone had experience with them? Thank you!


----------



## Jovidah (May 31, 2021)

Looks like a knife store, not a manufacturer. Most of their knives look like pretty recognizable rebrands of existing brands. Prices are okay I guess... not particularly cheap, but not outrageously expensive either.


----------



## Nathan Ford (May 31, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Looks like a knife store, not a manufacturer. Most of their knives look like pretty recognizable rebrands of existing brands. Prices are okay I guess... not particularly cheap, but not outrageously expensive either.


 interesting! I found their blue #2 gyuto dimensions seems pretty similar to Kochi, with more weight.


----------



## Jovidah (Jun 1, 2021)

越乃一刀 和牛刀 210mm (青紙鋼割込) 紫檀八角柄


主に肉を切る包丁ですが、肉から野菜まで万能にお使いいただけます。万能タイプの包丁でサイズの大きいものが選べるのはこの牛刀になります。大きな野菜などを切ったり、魚のブロックなど刺身にすることもできます。 製品仕様 サイズ size 全長 full length/約360mm刃幅 blade width/約47.5mm刃厚 blade thickness/約4mm柄長 handle length/約135mm重さ weight/約185g 材質 Material 刀身材 blade material/青紙2号+ステンレス(鋼・刃先 錆に弱い)、梨地仕上刃の形状 blade...



www.tomishin.jp




That one?
It reminds me a lot of the Tadafusa knife you see as a rebrand in a lot of stores.. Shows up with different handle too.








JCK Natures Blue Moon Series


JCK Blue Moon Knives have unique hammer forged blades made of Blue steel No.2 , which is finely hand ground and sharpened. They are affordable priced range.




japanesechefsknife.com












Tadafusa Hocho Nashiji, Gyuto, Fish and Meat Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum


Tadafusa Hocho Nashiji, Gyuto, Fish and Meat Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum




www.dictum.com




Not 100% if it's the same knife though.

The pricing on this store doesn't look particularly exceptional though; I wouldn't expect to find some amazing deal here.

No clue how it compares to the Kochi, or who makes that one. For one the finish is different. Weights being in the same ballpark can be somewhat deceiving.


----------



## Nathan Ford (Jun 1, 2021)

I see. Frankly, I was attracted by the idea of finding a "steal maker", lol. The only way to know its performance is trying. That might be an expensive lesson.


----------

